# Idaho Cube Club



## sstutzman (Mar 21, 2015)

hello,
I have started a cube club in southeastern Idaho we have been around since January and have about 15 members. we have meeting/unofficial competitions about once a month!
for more info you can visit are web sight at 
http://idahospeedcubing.weebly.com/
Thanks!!!


----------



## JeLe (Apr 2, 2015)

Is this going to continue to stay in Eastern Idaho, or will it extend into the Boise area as well?
Or should Southwestern Idaho start its own crew? If so, this could easily turn into a feud of sorts... Which I wouldn't mind.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm just curious when you will be hosting another competition. I would have gone to your last one, but December 27th is quite possibly one of the worst dates you could choose to hold an event of any kind.


----------



## sstutzman (Apr 27, 2015)

the thing with december 27 is the only date we could do it with out having to buy a plane ticket for the delegate. since is was a relatively small competition we had a low budget. Are next comp will be in the early fall most lickley but we do have unoffcial competitions every month.


----------



## sstutzman (Apr 27, 2015)

it depends. i have some cubing contacts that live in the bosie area i would love to see them start a branch out there and we would operate unofficial comps on the same level if your interested feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------

